# "home lake" what is yours and why



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

With the lack of fishing topics to speak of in the winter, i just wanted to know what some of the OGF members "home" lakes were. for me it's Nimisila. All started when i was about 10 years old, id ride my bike there and fish all day long. im 32 now and i just never stopped fishing it since then. Ill never say "i figuered out the lake" cause it is always changing. but i do have a good idea where my top producing spots will be given the time of the year... especially for the crappie. i cant say that for any other lake, even thogh i fish other lakes, 75% of the fishing i do is at Nimi. 22 years of learning a lake and it seems i find out something new each year.... to me that is the advantage of having a lake you call "home". About 5 years ago i lost an 8 lb. bass boatside.... that fish still haunts me! keeps me coming back though.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Shenango lake over here in NW PA. I've been fishing this lake for well over 40 years, with and without electronics, from shore and by boat, and since i started using my side imageing unit a couple seasons ago, thought i knew this lake pretty good. I'm finding that spots i fished, from the shoreline, if i'd have moved 30ft more from casting distance there, i'd have been on a honey hole.  Spots that i caught fish from for years were secondary to spots 15 to 20 yards away. That if i moved into less than 10ft and cast to blowdowns in 3ft instead of casting out as far as i could, i could still catch big fish. Only because i could see them on my SI. If you think you know your HOME lake good, wait til you use side imageing on it. You wont believe what you've been missing.
And buck.... cant be an 8lber til you put it on a scale.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Can I have two home lakes? I love West Branch for the month of May. But after that I would say my "home" lake would be berlin. We fish berlin all summer and do great on walleye and crappie. I would say Berlin is my home lake because we put about 8 guys on a pontoon boat and troll all day. Its the most fun fishing I have had in years and every memorial day weekend we get some nice eyes


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Ladue would have to be mine. Fished it with uncle and father since the 60's it has everthing I want. It is quiet place without wakes and outboard engines. Plenty of room for everyone. Like all lakes always changing with all the little secrets that everyone thinks they only know. You enjoy the days it gives with no end and curse it on the days it gives zip. When your there you just feel at home.


----------



## DonVittorio (Apr 1, 2008)

Pymy would be my home lake. I live 500 yards from the lake. I have fished this lake from the early 70's until now. The lake has always produced for me. i love to catch walleye but for me the panfish are the star attraction of this lake. When many others have had their day ruined chasing after wally, I have taken home a nice basket of perch or crappie or bluegill. I have just started getting into catching and releasing carp and catfish, although I take a few cat for a friend that likes them. They hit like freight trains and on light tackle are really fun to catch. The best memory I have is from the early eighties, catching a 4.6 lb smallmouth and releasing it back to fight another day. I have only caught muskie by mistake and nothing over 18 inches, so, this year may be a year that I actively target them. Just look forward to spending as much time as God gives me fishing with my son as I did with my father, and if I am blessed, I will die the "Grumpier Old Men" way. Sitting on a bench, fishing gear at the ready, waiting to hit the water with my elderly son....


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

My "home lake" would be Skeeter or as you guys would refer to it as Mosquito Lake. I live ten minutes away from it and ive been fishing it since I can even remember. Im still young but im at this lake at all seasons if its spring wading summer shore fishing or ice fishing in the winter it has everything I need and more. I still havnt figured this lake and all of its secrets but I have plenty of time.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I guess I would have to call Portage my home lake. Mainly because it's close to home, which makes it easy to get to when there is not much time. I also spend alot of time at Milton and Tappan. Of course, for bass!


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

My home lake is the one that I live on, see my avatar to read where. It is electric only.


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Wormdunker69 said:


> My home lake is the one that I live on, see my avatar to read where. It is electric only.


Hey Bill you walkin on water out their yet?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lake Erie for me..close and I know where the fish are....usually


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

Growing up it was it was always Nimisilla with my Granddad. still go there some. Live real close to Springfield on 224 been going there alot last few years with my nephews it a good place to take kids. Have even pulled a few decent fish out of there.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

chaunc said:


> And buck.... cant be an 8lber til you put it on a scale.


If it wasnt, it was dang close! but yeah your right.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Good topic!! for years I drove right by my home lake on the way to Tappan, Mosquito, Clen Dening ect. Just recently, I discovered that my home lakes have some decent fish to be caught as well.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Anyone who knows me, knows that Atwood is my home lake, been fishing there ever since I was 8 years old. A lot of my buddies refuse to go there with me, they refer to it as Crapwood or the dead sea but I only live like 15 minutes away and I know that lake like the back of my hand. I destroy the white bass their and do well for the eyes which is mainly what i target there. Now if I ain't fishing "The Wood" I'm probably at Buttonwood on the Maumee or Devola on the Muskingum. I always say every year I'm gonna fish other places but I never do. This year i would like to get out on Berlin on the ice and maybe even put the boat out there this spring.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Mogadore. No jet ski/waterski's. No speed boats churning up the lake. Born and raised in Mogadore and have been fishing the lake for 53 years so I am starting to figure the lake out and I luck into a good fish once and awhile!


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

thought it wasnt luck.......just play'n as usual.......

I have a home lake.but i dont care for it much (springfield)....I am well aware that there are plenty of nice bass,cat,carp,crappy,even perch.but I luv sunfishing the most (its not just fot kids).....the sunfish in that lake are smaller than any other lake I know....

chances are that you will find me at one of your home lakes....I like mog the best for the general atmosphere...(and occasional 8 or 9 inch redear)

I like north res the best for a chance at a ten incher (but all of p/l have that chance ) I just know north better


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

West Branch. I keep saying I'll fish some other lakes this year but the truth is, it has only happened a handful of times in the last ten years. I do pretty well there and it is close.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Alum creek and Hoover....20 min. from the house..... I can be in the water if there is no line at the ramp


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Mogadore for me. Grew up fishing there as a kid. Lost touch with her for several years after I traded my little boat for one of them big shiny, sparkly, fast ones.

I was reintroduced two years ago by Nipididdee, bought a small boat and the love affair was back on!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

LaDO! 

Mother has guided me with new lifelong friends, ridiculous magical fishing moments and the invaluable lessons of directing tournaments.

She impressed upon me so, I started a business in her name...

Stay away Culln'


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

being from youngstown mosquito lake is my home lake and favorite been fishing it for about 18yrs


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

General said:


> Can I have two home lakes? I love West Branch for the month of May. But after that I would say my "home" lake would be berlin. We fish berlin all summer and do great on walleye and crappie. I would say Berlin is my home lake because we put about 8 guys on a pontoon boat and troll all day. Its the most fun fishing I have had in years and every memorial day weekend we get some nice eyes



Yes, you hit it on the head there GENERAL Memorial day is deffinitly a great day to be trolling out on berlin. For us the more chop and boats the better!!! there are some pig walleye in berlin you just gotta be using the right lure.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

leeabu said:


> Mogadore. No jet ski/waterski's. No speed boats churning up the lake. Born and raised in Mogadore and have been fishing the lake for 53 years so I am starting to figure the lake out and I luck into a good fish once and awhile!


x2 on Moggie for the same reasons...except for being born and raised in Mogadore.

BTW - I thought you said it had nothing to do with luck!!!


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I'd have to pick Walborn. I can be on the water in 20 minutes, the facilities are great, and I'm starting to learn after 2 years where the big girls hide

Runner up would be a 3 way tie between Wingfoot, Moggie & Nimi.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow I can't believe I'm the only one who gave Atwood mention.


----------



## brt16 (Jul 14, 2008)

forum,
Very convenient and I do very well...
Ron


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Tokugawa said:


> x2 on Moggie for the same reasons...except for being born and raised in Mogadore.
> 
> BTW - I thought you said it had nothing to do with luck!!!


Sorry! The luck statement was in error! An as long as I am admitting to the error, the once in a while part is also wrong!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

leeabu said:


> Sorry! The luck statement was in error! An as long as I am admitting to the error, the once in a while part is also wrong!


I noticed that, too!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Cinnamon lake is good...used to have a lot on it. Would love to revisit it some day  What is your biggest bass from there?



Wormdunker69 said:


> My home lake is the one that I live on, see my avatar to read where. It is electric only.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

NewbreedFishing,
Best I have gottten was about 4½-5 lbs. I know there are bigger one in it. Check out the photo in my profile of a couple of Snappers from the lake, big one went over 40 lbs.
Bill


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Ok Sam...I got some Atwood support for ya.
Atwoods my all year round lake. Seems during those dog days of August. Atwood can still put a smile on your face. Well that may have been the topless girls taking in the rays I seen this year.. I trolled around there pontoon a dozen times .God Bless those Quiet Minn kotas 

The last 10 yrs or so I started to venture out more.

Seems my Home lake goes with the seasons

Starting with Berlin.
Early Spring eye bite is Excellent.

Then off to Mosquito
for the weed bite. This is some FUN fishing 

Then back to Berlin until Memorial Day.The crazies start to come out then.

I'll sprinkle in Milton,West Branch and NOW ERIE.Thank you (fishinguy) for taking a guy out in his 16ft deep v and showing him the ropes on Erie. I've got a lot to learn,but i plan on a lot more trips next year. 

After Labor day its back to Berlin
Gotta love the fall Vibee bite.

Got to say Berlin now. Its closest to my home.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

My favorite is our club lake no boats, not many people, Beautiful lake, can take kids,grand kids and wife with out any worrys and lots of fish. Even though Mostly I catch and release. Can just plain relax the way a man is supppose too.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Ok Sam...I got some Atwood support for ya.
> Atwoods my all year round lake. Seems during those dog days of August. Atwood can still put a smile on your face. Well that may have been the topless girls taking in the rays I seen this year.. I trolled around there pontoon a dozen times .God Bless those Quiet Minn kotas
> 
> The last 10 yrs or so I started to venture out more.
> ...




Mike I'm gonna have to get together with you and hit Berlin this spring, maybe it will save me a trip or two up to Perrysburg.


----------



## mr bill (Nov 17, 2010)

since i'm just a new transplant to ohio i don't have a home lake here.

i grew up in michigan and my home lake is gull lake near kalamazoo mi. i have taken many types of fish from this lake and most of my personal best. i would like to say any advice that i give, comes from my experience from this lake.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

thelatrobe33 said:


> I'd have to pick Walborn. I can be on the water in 20 minutes, the facilities are great, and I'm starting to learn after 2 years where the big girls hide
> 
> Runner up would be a 3 way tie between Wingfoot, Moggie & Nimi.


Funny Latrobe, but I have the same lakes - just in a different order:

Moggie...then Walborn, Nimi and Wingfoot. They're all close, quiet and have their own personalities to keep me on my toes.



Leeabu said:


> Born and raised in Mogadore and have been fishing the lake for 53 years so I am starting to figure the lake out and I luck into a good fish once and awhile!


Leeabu, knowing your skills on Moggie we all can say that luck is a very small part of your success! 

Great post!

Bob


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

i am with don vittorio. fished this lake since the early 70s and prior to getting married, i had years where i fished it over 100 times from spring to fall. crappies, walleye, and smallies were my targets. we now have a camper up there and if i have my way, will retire there.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

lake erie and mentor lagoons are the closest to me. i can be on the water in under 20mins. the lagoons host all species. there are some real big bass that frequent the lagoons. an occasional pike can be caught in the spring as well as an abundance of crappies and steel. i really enjoy fishing my way thru the lagoons on my way out to the big lake in search of walleye(april-june) and perch(all year)..ill head a little east to the rock piles and catch plenty of bronzebacks. its a real blessing living so close to a great fishery. both of these walleye came right outside of the lagoons in the late spring. some really fast action when you know when and where to go.


----------



## MikeD (Mar 8, 2006)

LaDue is my preferred lake. Electric only, and therefore quiet and peaceful, and a lot of good structure. I will also hit Aquilla, East Branch or Punderson at least once for a change of scenery.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have fished Lake Erie for 65 years and still approach each trip to her with anticipation. To me, leaving the harbor and looking out at that expanse of open water reminds me how lucky I am having the opportunity to use this wonderful resource and get the same free feeling as lifting off the runway in a lightplane.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 2 home lakes.... Portage Lakes, and Pleasant Hill....... Portage when I want green fish only, and the hill the rest of the time!


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

Mogadore all the way. It has anything that I could want. The bluegill are infinite. The bass are some of the most agressive I have ever seen. And when Im not on the boat, I am with my friends and my lady beside a fire slamming big cats. To me, it is paradise. I will hit west branch for a bit early in the year for big crappie, but Mogadore is my favorite little gem.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

This season I fished Mogadore the most because it is close to home and electric only. I also fished Nimisila quite a bit for the same reason. Did alright this year for bass, catfish, and panfish on both lakes, but not as good as last season.

Did a lot of shore fishing on the Cuyahoga and the canal for carp when I didn't have time to take the boat out.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It's close(27 miles) and since I learned the lake pulled some nice fish out of there....startin to get more and more limits. And then you get ice and it can be just as good and as much fun and quite productive!!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Pleasant Hill for me. It doesn't get insane pressure and we seem to have figured out a couple patterns... never leave empty-handed. The pleasure boats are insane, but I am usually out of their way 

Anyone who is on the lake and sees an old 18 ft Starcraft in bare aluminum and OGF sticker... stop by and say hi!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Hinckley Lake. Grew up 15 minutes away. Learned a lot about bass fishing there and worked there growing up. Spent a great deal of time bonding with those waters...I fished there 5+ days a week during the summers of my highschool/college years. Some of my best days on the water took place on that mud hole banging around in a 12ft tin can. If only I could dump the Stratos in there...


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Even though I have Lake Erie at my back door and have fished it for 50 years I started to travel to Knox Lake in search of crappies.
After 3 years of mostly sounding the structure this last year was able to find and catch bigger crappies.


Like many of you, I enjoy the peace and quiet and even though bass boats populate the lake looking for bass they are some of the most respectable fishermen when it comes to rules.

But so far even traveling in the southern states in the winter, I have yet to find the size that Lake Erie and Sandusky Bay give up in slab crappies.

Being a strictly jig fisherman, this past late fall was one of the best since I keep records in large sizes of crappies around the shoreline and it kept up till the first week of December.

But now that I'm getting ready to retire I plan on picking up some property at Knox or the surrounding area to have a retreat cabin to stay at.

May you all have a Merry Christmas

JimG


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Mosquito is my lake of choice. I grew up in McDonald and now live in Girard (near Youngstown). So I'm right by Mosquito, Milton, and Berlin. I fished Milton for a few years a while back and had some good luck. I have always fished Mosquito atleast once a week and have been going more and more each year. I feel it produces a good number of bass, walleye and crappie which is what I fish for. It's a easy lake to learn and close to home


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Even though I live 2 hours away... I love that lake in May chasing the skiis.
I love that it has 9.9 limit and I love the wilderness/canadian feel it has (except for all the pontoons!)

last year was my first year on Erie... if I ever start REALLY catching the eyes, it may become #1


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a permanent campsite @ Harrisson Hills. Only about 10 minutes from Atwood. Only boat traffic in the spring is the saugeye and crappie fishermen. Summer you have to contend with the pleasure boaters and the sailboats, however I still can fish; just dont troll as much. Fall is a good time for crappies and saugeye. I even take a weeks vacation every year just to saugeye fish in early spring. I have caught a ton of fish in the last 10 yrs. out of this lake. Usually very little pressure thru the week. I would pick Leesville as my second favorite. I use to bass fish there quite a bit and do well. I seldom do any bass fishing anymore. But I do catch more than my share of crappies out of there. Caught 5 muskies in one day last May. No monsters, but was still fun catchin the toothy critters!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

For now, I would have to say Mosquito Lake. I haven't fished many places yet, but in time, I may crave another body of water. I'm still trying to learn the popular places to fish. I'm planning on Ice Fishing Mosquito Lake this year, so we'll see what the future brings. It seems like there are many good choices to choose from!


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Dodsons Farm Pond
Jacobs Farm Pond
Jesh's Farm Pond

Farm Ponds are the best


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

I live in southwest Cleveland,so the closest best fishing lake is . . . . Erie ! smelt , trout ,rock bass , Yperch ,eyes,small & large mouths , gills ,cats , sheep,depending on the season I can catch some of these fish from shore . My small boat allows me further access to the fish .30 min. to Avon ramp . 40 min. Hotwaters . also 72nd & Rocky River. Trippin' to Verm - N - Cranberry maybe . :B


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Guess it's time that I get weighed in on this topic. 

My home is in the Portage Lakes. I spend most of my time on Portage and Long Lake. Portage is probably my favorite right now; but I have always really loved Long Lake. I keep a dock on Long with my smaller boat. I especially love that isolated feeling you can get just ny by going back up on the Tusc. River there. I've also been very fortunate and have caught some great fish in both of those lakes over the past couple years. 

I should add that I appreciate being able to exchange info, tips, and tales, with MPD, Dmuntean, Barf, Nxmkt, Buick Riviera, and a few others who fish there frequently. 

I also fish Nimisilla, and have now begun hitting Wingfoot regularly too. 

Twice each year, for a special trip, a group of us go down to camp and fish for about a week at Salt Fork. I love the camper's docks, seems like I am able to hit the water there earlier than anywhere else all year. It's grand in scale, feature's awesome scenery, and, bit by bit, over time now, it's been revealing itself, and has become a good fishery for me. I primarily fish for Bass, but each year I devote more time down there to fishing for Muskie. (I like the idea that OGF is begining to use Salt Fork for their gatherings too.) Unfortunately, the dates conflicted; with the result that we were just getting home when the OGF group was arriving there last year. 

Good Fishing,
Woody in Akron, 
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Home lake for me has been Hoover Dam in Westerville, OH since I was knee high to a grasshopper. Until this past summer I had never fished it with a boat. Water levels were very low this year. Hope this winter and spring fill it back up some. Fished for Crappie and Saugeye with my uncle Toby and my dad all over hoover when I was a kid. I think we were out fishing 5 nights a week. Good times!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Robert Woodson said:


> I should add that I appreciate being able to exchange info, tips, and tales, with MPD, Dmuntean, Barf, Nxmkt, Buick Riviera, and a few others who fish there frequently.


Thanks for the shout out Woody!


----------



## Joe kish (Dec 11, 2006)

i live in parma only takes me 25-30 mins to get there started taking my boat out there last spring always fished from the land befor that i launch my boat in the creek right on state road the creek is 3-6 ft deep and about a quarter mile from the lake i catch some nice bass on the way to the lake also tie the boat up to the brush and throw a line in for cat but thie big thig was last year decided to stop in the middle of the lake were there was a downed lig and a weed bed fish finder was reading 14.5ft deep i threw an 8 foot diver rapala and bam it was fight to hard to be a bass and ended up being a 28inch norther pike i hit the lake up every week last summer and every trip i got atleast one pike buddys dident believe me till i took them out there probly got about 25 pike last summer easy 100 bas and a manny catfish i got a 27lb chennel catfish and a couple outher big ones i talked to a park ranger who said they were scuba diving to do an anual check up on the nam on the north end the ranger sad when they went down his partner surficed right away said he got scared by the size of a catfish they went back down and seen a blue catfish that he estimated at about 80lbs was about 4 foot long and he told me the mouth on it had to be 2foot wide.....i love this lake!!!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Joe kish said:


> a park ranger who said they were scuba diving to do an anual check up on the nam on the north end the ranger sad when they went down his partner surficed right away said he got scared by the size of a catfish they went back down and seen a blue catfish that he estimated at about 80lbs was about 4 foot long and he told me the mouth on it had to be 2foot wide


Ill add Hinkley to the list of lakes with giant catfish seen by scuba divers inspecting a dam


----------



## schuster84 (Apr 29, 2009)

Milton:

Has Muskie, eyes, bass and more. It was close and not as heavily fished as alot of the other lakes. 

We moved to Poland, Ohio now, so I might have to be making a jump to a closer lake.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

skeeter for sure! fished other local lakes , always went back to skeeter!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

McMish said:


> Dodsons Farm Pond
> Jacobs Farm Pond
> Jesh's Farm Pond
> 
> Farm Ponds are the best


Take a farm pond any day unless its steelie season but farm ponds for sure. Also me too on the master angler just missed it this year again 8 fish ohio but no master


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

saugeyesam said:


> Wow I can't believe I'm the only one who gave Atwood mention.


I fished Atwood early last spring. I wanted to make it back but never did. I'd have to say Nimi would be my home lake though. 20 minutes away and I've fished it from shore for 30 + years and from a boat the past few years.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm not going to count the 13acre lake I live on here in vienna...

I'll second Chaunc's answer with Shenango in Pa. I work close by, so I can tow the boat to work and put in a few hours after work. It has good largemouth AND is a very underrated smallie lake! Many smallies over 3 and 4lbs caught the last couple years there, and I'm still learning the lake! 

I've managed some solid crappies there too, but Chaunc you don't know anything about crappie in that lake do you ;-)


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

JF1 said:


> I'm not going to count the 13acre lake I live on here in vienna...
> 
> I'll second Chaunc's answer with Shenango in Pa. I work close by, so I can tow the boat to work and put in a few hours after work. It has good largemouth AND is a very underrated smallie lake! Many smallies over 3 and 4lbs caught the last couple years there, and I'm still learning the lake!
> 
> I've managed some solid crappies there too, but Chaunc you don't know anything about crappie in that lake do you ;-)


Jason...... you talkin to me.......you talkin to me? Why certainly...


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Lake Milton, I live 10 minutes from it and its full of smallies. One of the best smallie lakes in ohio.


----------



## Fisherofmen (Oct 15, 2009)

yea right i dont think so


----------



## Joe kish (Dec 11, 2006)

im with u on that lake brotha...if u know the water as well as i do hop in ur boat head twords the dam once u get to second cove theres that log that sticks up about 120ft out from the shore if u know what im talkin about throw an 4inch 8ft diver an and out and around that fallen log and the grass beds around it...ive been catching small northerns on that side of the lake and mostly around that log like i said if u know the lake u will know what im talking about!!!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Erie, the whole thing


----------



## Daduru (Apr 14, 2004)

Ladue from when I lived on the east side, still looking for my west side home, lake medina, and the local western reservoirs are fufilling the need at the moment.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Although we like Skeeter, Berlin is home. Born and raised nearby and have fished there since I could ride a bike. The lake can fill the boat or frustrate the heck out of you but, if you know it, you can always catch something.

"I fish, therefore, I am"


----------

